# honey fermenting



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I extracted some honey and it started fermenting, all I can figure is it drew moisture from the air when I was extracting.

I can.

> It is a little crystallized. 

Crystallization also changes the concentrations. The crystallized part has less moisture and the liquid part has more, which can contribute to fermentation.

>It has a slight vinegar smell to it

It may be turning to vinegar rather than alcohol...

>My questions are is there anyway to save it (ie heat it to drive off the extra moisture).

Can't say I'm an expert on the topic as fermentation has never been an issue for me.

>Can I use it to make mead? 

If it is indeed just yeast fermentation, yes, if it's Acetobacter fermentation, then your only real choice is to make honey vinegar. Honey vinegar is a very high end product.


----------



## coppermouse (Apr 27, 2011)

What do yo mean I can, do you think it drew moisture from the air during extraction? It was capped and left in hives that died this winter.
I left it set in a bucket a few days in the garage becuse I did not have time to bottle it immediately


----------

